# hello from Florida



## letsrodeo (Jun 6, 2009)

*???*

Well imagin that


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

imagin what?

I am a fellow Floridian as well. Welcome aboard.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Best way to start people talking here is to ask questions....shouldn't have any trouble getting responses... 


Welcome


----------



## DebCP (Apr 4, 2009)

*Welcome...from Florida*

Welcome, this is a great place to learn, but make sure you look for a local beekeepers association. 

DebCP


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome aboard... 

oh yes... go gators.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

letsrodeo said:


> have not started yet i am still learnin i am lookin for a beek in my aeria to visit with i learn mutch faster by watchn than readin.


Welcome!
Getting involved with a local bee club is a great way to find local mentors:
http://apisenterprises.com/fsba/fsbalocal.htm

http://www.neflhba.com/


----------



## letsrodeo (Jun 6, 2009)

ya it works every time thanks every one i am injoyin the forum very mutch i have found a local that is bein very helpful bein it is so late in the seson i am goin to do all the leg work this summer gettin the hive bilt and sutch then in the spring of 010 start my hives only two to start with and go from there this is of course just a hoby i am not ready for it to be a full time job YET..


----------

